# The Personal Weapons Test (C7 PWT)



## combat_medic (12 Sep 2002)

Got a quick question. My unit is going to be doing a range ex in the near future, and we‘re all doing the PWT (personal weapons test). Now, I was told that because I‘m a medic and not in the infantry, that I don‘t need as high of a score to pass, and that it‘s far easier for me to get crossed rifles as a non-combat arms trade. 

Does anyone know if there‘s any truth to this? It‘s bad enough to be judged on a sliding scale already by being female, and now this? I‘d hate to think that if I earned marksman that it would mean any less than if anyone else got it. Can anyone confirm/deny this?  :sniper:


----------



## Michael Dorosh (12 Sep 2002)

You need a Level II, Infantry need level III.

I am a company clerk in a rifle company, I shoot to Level II standards only, consistent with my trade.  I shot 100 percent last time out - at the computerized range in Edmonton - so they all thought it would be a great honour if I did the Level III shoot as well and try to earn my marksmanship badge.  You can‘t get it, AFAIK, by shooting only Level II.

But you should only have to shoot to Level II, consistent with your trade.  Level III involves a run down.  So to earn that coveted marksmanship badge, you have to shoot to the higher standard - rightly so.


----------



## combat_medic (12 Sep 2002)

Phew, i was worried. My unit is running the PWT III and it‘s almost a hassle to run a separate PWT for just me, so they‘re letting me do the III. Think happy marksman thoughts... my uniform is far too un-decorated for my taste, even with my new corporal rank.


----------



## Doug VT (13 Sep 2002)

A separate PWT does not have to be run at all.  The PWT II is the almost the same as the III minus the run-down and the night supp.  All you have to do is participate up to this point and you should be good to go.  However, doing level III may be a good experience if you‘ve never done it before.  It makes you appreciate the differences that an increased heart rate and rate of breathing make on the fall of shot.  Here‘s a run down of the PWT III:

SIGHTING(any) 
100m
fig 11  
5 rds

GROUPING(prone) 
100m
fig 11  
5 rds
best 4 rds count  
6"=5 pts     8"=3 pts

APPLICATION(prone) 
200m
fig 11  
5 rds  
1 pt per hit  
tgt falls when hit

SNAP SHOOTING 
200m
fig 11(on stick)
1 trial exp
2 rds per exp, 1 pt per hit
2 exp of 5 sec in prone
3 exp of 8 sec in kneeling

RAPID FIRE(trench or prone) 
200m
fig 11  
15 rds  1 pt per hit  
40 sec exp  
rifle loaded w/10 rd mag, change mags

APPLICATION(prone)
INFANTRY ONLY  
300m
fig 11  
5 rds  
1 pt per hit, tgt falls when hit

SNAP SHOOTING(trench or prone)
INFANTRY ONLY  
300m
2 fig 11‘s  
10 rds  
1 pt per hit  
5 exp, 2 rds at each exp

FIRE MOVEMENT(run down) 
 INFANTRY ONLY
14rd mag+20 rd mag 
1 pt per hit  
400m in the prone....tgt appears  45 sec exp

run to the 300m
2 fig 11‘s 
3 rds into each tgt in the prone 
 tgt goes down....tgt appears  45 sec exp

run to the 200m  
2 fig 11‘s
4 rds into each tgt in the kneeling
change mags  
tgt goes down....tgt appears  45 sec exp

run to the 100m
2 fig 12‘s  
4 rds into each tgt in the prone 
tgt goes down

stand up  
alert posn  
tgt appears(fig 11 on stick)  
5 sec exp
kneeling posn  
2 rds tgt goes down

advance  
75m   
tgt appears(fig 11 on stick)  
5 sec exp 
standing posn  
2 rds tgt goes down

advance  
50m  
tgt appears(fig 12 on stick)  
5 sec exp 
standing posn  
2 rds tgt goes down

advance  
25m 
 tgt appears(fig 11 on stick)  
2 exp  
3 rd burst each exp

SCORING
Infantry C7
HPS - 80
MKSM - 68
PASS - 56
FAIL - below 56

OAS(other arms and services) C7
HPS - 59
MKSM - 50
PASS - 40
FAIL - below 41

MKSM = 85%
PASS = 70%

NIGHT SUPPLIMENT 
INFANTRY ONLY   
1. fig 11
    prone  
    10 rds double tap for MPI
    no score  (range is at limit of night visibility)

2. fig 11  
    prone  
    10 rds  
    5 exp 5 sec each  
    2 rds at each exp

3. fig 11  
    prone  
    10 rds  20 sec exp

Mandatory for all INF regardless of day score.
1 pt per hit = 20 pts
PASS  50%  10 pts

Since only the Infantry are required to do the PWT III, I‘m pretty sure that we are the only ones‘ "officially" authorized to wear the marksman badges(the one with the crown)


----------



## combat_medic (13 Sep 2002)

Whoa, lots of info... thanks.

I know it‘s possible for people other than infantry to get the marksman badge; i‘ve seen a few wearing it. I really want to do the PWT III so that people will stop saying that my weapons skills aren‘t as good as theirs (I‘m a pretty darned good shot, if i do say so myself). Also, it‘ll help me a bit toward my goal of taking a larger part in the training of our rifle platoons, that‘s why I‘m in an infantry regiment after all.


----------



## Doug VT (13 Sep 2002)

I know, I‘ve seen others wear it also.  That doesn‘t make it right though.  In dress regs, the only "arm" that is authorized to wear it is the Infantry.  Only the Infantry is required to do the PWT III.  But if you do the PWT III and you qualify, then I guess it could be a unit‘s call on if you can wear the badge or not.  Besides, you know how well you did anyway.  Good Luck!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (16 Sep 2002)

Doug, I just got back from the range, and the last two times out, the Level III shoot was significantly different from the Other Arms shoot - as far as I know you can‘t just "drop out‘ before the run down.

However - I believe I was in error in saying level II - someone mentioned the Other Arms shoot was Level I, which I was under the impression was the minimum standard.  My mistake.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (16 Sep 2002)

Also, just because PWT III is only required of infantry, it doesn‘t follow only infantry get to wear the marksmanship badge - I was told I could wear it if I passed the standard.  If you have a CFAO or dress reg to point to I‘ll take your word, but it seems like you are guessing rather than providing solid info.

Interestingly enough, the pass rate for regular force troops doing the Level III at the range in Edmonton is only 40 percent.  Our unit exceeded that, but I get the impression that acheiving a level III pass, much less a marksman‘s score, isn‘t so easy.


----------



## Doug VT (16 Sep 2002)

My Info may be a little old but it is out of the C7 Pam.  
I‘ll check the CFAO‘s tommorrow for the badge info, if it‘s there.  
40% eh?,  that‘s pretty sad.  The actual pass mark for the complete PWT III(inf) is 70%+50% on the night suppliment. 
For OAS the pass is also 70% out of 59 possible pts=41.3, maybe that‘s where they got the 40% from?(40 pts)
Anyhow, I‘ll get an update on all this range crap and I‘ll let you know how far off I was.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 Sep 2002)

Much obliged, Doug.  Kind of silly how even serving members are in a fog when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## jdmarshall (19 Sep 2002)

FYI 
 AAP 1 PPCLI fired PWT-2 at night! 
On the night of 17 Sep, on the ATS range in Edmonton, all 7 of the troops who fired it passed, with 2 qualifying as marksman.  We were trialing some new NVGs / laser pointers and IWS. We would have shot PWT-3, but NVGs can not see the targets at 300m. It was a great night of training,  and all the troops had a great time.

For more info on night fighting visit:
 http://members.shaw.ca/night-vision/ 
NIGHT OPERATIONS


----------



## Ryan_Bohm (23 Sep 2004)

Hello, I have searched using the search tool about what the PWT test consist's of with no luck. Is there anyone that could point me in the right direction. I am leaving for my BMQ on Sunday and I am a little bit nervous about meeting the standards. I think I am over worrying. How hard is it to pass the qualifications. ? Thank you. Ryan


----------



## D-n-A (23 Sep 2004)

The PWT1 consists of shooting at 100m at a target   from different shooting positions(prone, standing, kneeling, etc) your scored on how tight your grouping is. Before you do the PWT1 shoot, your have a day on the range to practice an zero your sights. On my BMQ course, nobody failed the PWT1.


----------



## scm77 (23 Sep 2004)

Do you do it witht the C79 or iron sights?


----------



## Eowyn (24 Sep 2004)

Combat_Cook said:
			
		

> The PWT1 consists of shooting at 200m at a target   from differetn shooting positions(prone, standing, kneeling, etc) your scored on how tight your grouping is. Before you do the PWT1 shoot, your have a day on the range to practice an zero your sights. On my BMQ course, nobody failed the PWT1.



All of the serials are from the 100m.   The PWT Level 1 consists of 10 rounds grouping/zeroing from the prone.   This isn't scored.   The scored part it 5 rounds grouping in the following positions, prone, kneeling, sitting, trench (or prone) and standing.   The hardest part is the group takes all five, not the best 4 out of 5.

The Level 2 is from the 200m, which I haven't shot since the PWT was changed in Sept/Oct 03.  All of this is shot with the optical sight.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (24 Sep 2004)

Just to build on that you need to score a 15 out of 25 on the test to pass. 

your scored a 5 points for making the 5 round grouping in the original alloted spacing, a secondary spacing is allotted for 3 points if all 5 rounds are in that area and if any of your 5 rounds land outside of that area you get a score of 0 on that serial.


----------



## chrisf (24 Sep 2004)

PWT1 is quite easy to pass. 

They don't just toss you on to the range and say "You have 20 rounds to decide the fate of your career". You will be given all the requisite training, and if you still can't hit the target, your range coaches will figure out why, and correct it.


----------



## D-n-A (24 Sep 2004)

Eowyn said:
			
		

> All of the serials are from the 100m.   The PWT Level 1 consists of 10 rounds grouping/zeroing from the prone.   This isn't scored.   The scored part it 5 rounds grouping in the following positions, prone, kneeling, sitting, trench (or prone) and standing.   The hardest part is the group takes all five, not the best 4 out of 5.
> 
> The Level 2 is from the 200m, which I haven't shot since the PWT was changed in Sept/Oct 03.   All of this is shot with the optical sight.



yea, i mixed up the PWT1 an PWT2 ranges  :-[

In the reserves as far as I know you shoot the C7A1(C7 with C79 sight) for the PWT1 on BMQ an for the Reg Force I believe their still using the C7 (no C79, only iron sights) for their PWT1 on BMQ.


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Sep 2004)

I just got back from my unit's range weekend in Pet, and we qualified with a couple of weapons.

We fired the Browning Pistol, which was fun, and we did our PWT 2. I qualified with a 47 on the day shoot, where you need a 46 to qualify marksman. What'd I'd like to know, what exactly are the shooting levels, and what scores are required to get them.

Also, are they supposed to score by groupings, or hits in the figure 11?


----------



## gcros (28 Sep 2004)

The PWTs can be found at the Army Electronic Library on the web at the following location:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/ael/pubs/300-008/B-GL-382/001/PT-001/B-GL-382-001-PT-001.pdf

See Chapter 4, Page 21 for the PWT1

Note that the pam was updated in August 2004, and the PWTs have changed somewhat from what we have used in the past. The old PWT1 was fired from the 100 and 200 and used 35 rounds. The new PWT 1 is fired entirely from the 100 and uses 25 rounds. The old PWT2 used 68 rounds, the new one uses 45. I have not compared the other practices with the earlier pam, but I expect there are many more changes.


----------



## gcros (28 Sep 2004)

Also, from the updated pam referenced above, here are the requirements for the awarding and wear of the Marksman Badge. (page 2-5)

_QUALIFICATION BADGES
19. All soldiers within the Army of the rank of Sergeant and below who achieves the marksman's score with their personal weapon on the PWT 2 are considered a marksman and are
authorized to wear the crossed rifles with crown badge.
20. All soldiers within the Army of the rank of Sergeant and below who achieves a pass with their personal weapon on the PWT 2 but did not achieve the marksman score are considered a first class shot and are authorized to wear the crossed rifles badge._

The PWT3 no longer mentions Marksman in the scoring section.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (28 Sep 2004)

what is the score needed to reach marksmanfor the PWT 1


----------



## m_a_c (4 Feb 2005)

Thanks for the information, and the references, it is good to know about the qualification badges.  Does anyone know if the marksman badge is only good for 1 year?  

Regards,

m_a_c


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 May 2012)

I've taken Doug's notes and touched them up a bit (attached and now removed - see later posts for an updated version). If anyone has updates/corrections please let me know. I didn't get the mag loadout for the first few serials, if anyone has those I'd be happy to update the doc.

Also used this as a reference: http://www.scribd.com/doc/9213612/BGL385001-the-Rifle-556mm-C7-and-the-Carbine-556mm-C8

If there's interest, I could also be convinced to make a "PWT" iPhone app. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Jimmy83 (30 Oct 2012)

I was looking for the information on what badges need to go to whom after having completed some IBTS and as the answer was not especially clear on this thread (likely due to the age), I decided to share what I had found. 

"QUALIFICATION BADGES

25.	All Land Force personnel of the rank of Seargent and below who are assigned the C7, C7A1, C7A2, or the C8 as their personal weapon, and who achieve the marksman's score on the PWT 3, are authorized to wear the crossed rifles with crown badge in accordance with A-AD-265-000/AG-001 _Canadian Forces Dress Instructions_.

26.	All Land Force personnel of the rank of Seargent and below who are assigned the C7, C7A1, C7A2, or the C8 as their personal weapon, and who achieve 80% on the PWT 2, are considered a first class shot and are authorized to wear the crossed rifles badge in accordance with A-AD-265-000/AG-001 _Canadian Forces Dress Instructions_."

For those curious to find more information that is from pg 41 of B-GL-382-001/FP-001 (CFOSP)which can be found under support manuals in the army electronic library.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (31 Oct 2012)

Interesting, though I am sure there is something somewhere that states you have to requalify yearly to keep them up. 

See if you can dig that up.  If not, I'll take a look at work tomorrow.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Mar 2013)

I've discovered (the hard way) that the C7 pam is no longer the authoritative source for the PWT, so the above info is not correct. Now we use the Canadian Forces Operational Shooting Program (B-GL-382-001/FP-001). I have attached an updated PWT 2/3 reference sheet. At this point, it's 'unverified' so if there are any hard core shooters out there who want to take a look, I would value your input. I think I got it right, but I thought that last time too. 

I have also included a more detailed 'Firing Sequence of Events' doc that is handy for any RSOs/ARSOs when conducting the serials.


Cheers
Mike

Edit 21 Mar 14: 2 minor corrections


----------



## brihard (12 Mar 2013)

I'll try to remember to take a look in the next day or two. We're doing PWT 3 and 4 on Saturday. You're correct that the CFOSP is now the official answer with regards to all marksmanship practices on small arms for qualification and readiness purposes.


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Mar 2013)

The version of the CFOSP I have here is dated 2007-03-01, is that up to date?

PWT 1 is Chapter 4, Section 2, Para 26 (Pages 71-74)

PWT 2 is Chapter 4, Section 2, Para 29 (Pages 77-78)

PWT 2 Night Supp is Chapter 4, Section 2, Para 31 (Pages 79-80)

PWT 3 is Chapter 4, Section 2, Para 37 (Pages 87-90)

NS


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Mar 2013)

Looking at your sheet, here's corrections:

PWT 2

5.  Application prone.  Target Figure 11 in frame (not fig 11 on screen)

PWT 2 Night supp, correct.

PWT 3.  

Missing Ser 1 & 2 (100m zeroing + confirmation) though it's presence is noted, make note that it's identical to PWT 2 serials 1&2 if needed.

3.  Target is Fig 11 w/aiming mark on 1.3m screen

4.  Make note 10s between exposures


Ammo Allocation.

Suggest re-writing as follows:

PWT 2: 60 rds per shooter (20 grp/conf, 40 scored)
PWT 2 Ni SU:  30 rds per shooter (10 grp/conf, 20 scored)
PWT 3: 69 rds per shooter (20 grp/conf, 49 scored)

Total rounds per shooter:  159 (139 if PWT 3 grp/conf omitted)

Hope that helps!

NS


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Mar 2013)

Excellent, thanks! I've updated the doc and added the Word version in case folks want to adjust it.


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Mar 2013)

I might play with that and put some sample target images in there, but that's a pretty good summary!


----------



## Old EO Tech (16 Mar 2013)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Interesting, though I am sure there is something somewhere that states you have to requalify yearly to keep them up.
> 
> See if you can dig that up.  If not, I'll take a look at work tomorrow.



The dress regs don't have to state yearly as the CFOSP/IBTS Standards state that this training has to be completed yearly and therefore your PWT score and ergo your badges are only good for a year, though theoretically you could go near two years between PWT's if you do it in April one year and then March of the following year as PWT just as the BFT just has to be completed sometime in the calendar FY.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Jun 2016)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Excellent, thanks! I've updated the doc and added the Word version in case folks want to adjust it.



Can you point me in the direction I might find this?


----------

